# We were spared from Gustav



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

PTL! Got just a little rain last nite. A little nw breeze right now and 30% chance of rain. We were loaded and ready to evacuate but after the sunday nite 10 o'clock weather report we decided to stay. had all necessary provisions. We need to pray for those that did get hit. God bless.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Stick around, there are three more just waiting to find ya!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

If they do come looking, they wont find me here.lol


skinnywater said:


> Stick around, there are three more just waiting to find ya!


----------

